# looking for an aero kit on Q7



## Esoteric Sound (Nov 6, 2006)

specifically looking for this kit from B&B within the USA
http://www.bb-automobiltechnik...x.php
does anyone have any info or contact info for a rep/dealer/distributor in the USA or something comparable?
Thank you in advance
Jim


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: looking for an aero kit on Q7 (Esoteric Sound)*

That is Caractere Kit and is available at GMP Performance, Landspeed or LL Tek.


----------



## UltraAudi (Mar 7, 2004)

What kind of wheels are those?


----------

